
Some of the biggest web hosting sites were vulnerable to simple account takeover - walterbell
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/14/web-hosting-account-hacks/
======
elisee
OVH's answer:
[https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/1085284004721541122](https://twitter.com/olesovhcom/status/1085284004721541122)

